# Driver Of The Week and Subtle Psychological Manipulation



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Are their 'newsletter staff' this ridiculously naive (or drunk on the Kool-Aid) or is there some Level 2 Machiavellian Shenanigans going on with their post. Each one highlights something that experienced drivers know they shouldn't do - Give out Chilled Water, Take Pax way off course (without pay) in the name of going above and beyond helping them, cutting their lawn after dropping them off, etc. etc.)

Today's Lesson: DRIVE AN EXPENSIVE, FUEL _INEFFICIENT_ CAR


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I like turtles.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I hope they have to ask your permission before featuring you in that fashion.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

LYFT is all about community love man, com on get with it. Cutting lawn on the side is extra money. No brainer


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Driver of the week is a good idea.. some of the guys work really hard, so it is a good way to say thanks for the hard work 
Subtle messages - of course you have to give subtle messages.. every company does that 
Personally I would decline the offer... don't want to be famous doing rideshare.. ? I will take 100,000$ cash , if offered.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Are their 'newsletter staff' this ridiculously naive (or drunk on the Kool-Aid) or is there some Level 2 Machiavellian Shenanigans going on with their post. Each one highlights something that experienced drivers know they shouldn't do - Give out Chilled Water, Take Pax way off course (without pay) in the name of going above and beyond helping them, cutting their lawn after dropping them off, etc. etc.)
> 
> Today's Lesson: DRIVE AN EXPENSIVE, FUEL _INEFFICIENT_ CAR
> 
> View attachment 329568


-------------

Wow a Beamer. He drives long enough to make the car payment, probably. 
I had a driver pick me up in a Jaguar . He was a Jag salesman and it was a loaner. I felt like a Queen !!!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

This is great. I was JUST going to post this. He must not speak enough English to understand his 3 Series is about to fall off the Lux platform. 

Oh well. Bet he raves at how great the coffee at the BMW dealership is.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

now we have to drive bmw lol


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

wicked said:


> Oh well. Bet he raves at how great the coffee at the BMW dealership is.


Funny you mention that. I have used one of the Toronto Area BMW dealerships (Leslie/Eglington) to plug in my car (NOT A BMW, A Chevy VOLT) for free charging. I sit in the maintanence lounge and enjoy free coffee and cookies while I get work done on my laptop for a couple hours. Full free charge on BMW. Staff were totally cool with it, as the Charger isn't used much.
And the coffee was pretty good. :smiles:

OK. This thread has legs. I will continue with some legacy posts, and the moral of the 'story'.

*March 26, 2019 LESSON: * Despite the real risk, PLEASE LADIES DRIVE PEOPLE AROUND ON THE OVER-NIGHT 'No Matter The Hour Keep Driving'...*AND FOR GOD'S SAKE, SMILE*










*June 4, 2019 LESSON:* Always have bottled water. And Buy A Plug-In-Car-Fridge to *MAKE SURE IT IS COLD WATER*.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Don’t all Uber Drivers drive BMW’s in LA?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

wicked said:


> He must not speak enough English to understand his 3 Series is about to fall off the Lux platform.


Where does it say he drives a 3-series?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Funny you mention that. I have used one of the Toronto Are BMW dealerships (Leslie/Eglington) to plug in my car (NOT A BMW, A Chevy VOLT) for free charging. I sit in the maintanence lounge and enjoy free coffee and cookies while I get work done on my laptop for a couple hours. Full free charge on BMW. Staff were totally cool with it, as the Charger isn't used much.
> And the coffee was pretty good. :smiles:
> 
> OK. This thread has legs. I will continue with some legacy posts, and the moral of the 'story'.
> ...


---------------------

I wonder how many pax complain because his battery operated cooler for the "ice cold water " leaves little room for their luggage not to mention, studies show that drinking ice cold water is not recommended, especially if the body is over heated.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*March 19, 2019 LESSON OF THE DAY: * Do Everything FOR YOUR PAX, PARTICULARLY THE OLDSTERS. GOGOGRANDPARENTS!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Today's Lesson:* Always Check Your Pronouns.  _There are many 'Issues of Dignity' That Lyft Suffers from, but you, *dear driver*, should focus on this.

(ok, in all fairness, this is a relatively mirror amount of gaslighting/manipulation by the LYFT MOTHERCORP. Heck, it borders on COMMON SENNSE, which is rare in this gig. 
I am sure the Powers That Be will be on point with more egregious behavior modification next week.)_


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

wicked said:


> This is great. I was JUST going to post this. He must not speak enough English to understand his 3 Series is about to fall off the Lux platform.
> 
> Oh well. Bet he raves at how great the coffee at the BMW dealership is.


He must be smiling because his bmw is still under warranty coverage.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

What? No massages?
Foot rubs?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I hope they have to ask your permission before featuring you in that fashion.


Nope. HOWEVER, I have a conspiracy theory suspicion they play with driver pictures because there was once a Golden Fistbump driver highlighted from my city who was described as having a particularly similar story to mine the week after it happened and had the same name, but different picture. It was for a particularly nice thing I did for a passenger that I won't publicize here in case anyone attempted to track down info.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Is this shit for real ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Are their 'newsletter staff' this ridiculously naive (or drunk on the Kool-Aid) or is there some Level 2 Machiavellian Shenanigans going on with their post. Each one highlights something that experienced drivers know they shouldn't do - Give out Chilled Water, Take Pax way off course (without pay) in the name of going above and beyond helping them, cutting their lawn after dropping them off, etc. etc.)
> 
> Today's Lesson: DRIVE AN EXPENSIVE, FUEL _INEFFICIENT_ CAR
> 
> View attachment 329568


Antonio likes long walks on the beach, poetry and was given the birth name Annette.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Always Check Your Pronouns. There are many 'Issues of Dignity' That Lyft Suffers from, but you, *dear driver*, should focus on this.


Well, no doubt what this pax was. When you state "Always Check Your Pronouns" are you suggesting that we do a chromosome test on the pax before we call them he, she, it or should we do this?


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Funny you mention that. I have used one of the Toronto Are BMW dealerships (Leslie/Eglington) to plug in my car (NOT A BMW, A Chevy VOLT) for free charging. I sit in the maintanence lounge and enjoy free coffee and cookies while I get work done on my laptop for a couple hours. Full free charge on BMW. Staff were totally cool with it, as the Charger isn't used much.
> And the coffee was pretty good. :smiles:
> 
> OK. This thread has legs. I will continue with some legacy posts, and the moral of the 'story'.
> ...


as a previous Vegas resident i would say thats a market where an ice water will be least $1-20+ profit

that city knows how to tip of course outside the strip your probably getting homeless running cases of water from the vons using $4 gross uber mules but still i would say keep a case of water on ya out there theyll make more than the minimum fare freeze em the night before lol

i keep water on deck for me though have since day 1 if they want one no biggy 2 cases @ $10 lasts me a year, cough drops fill all the spots for em, growing up with 6+ months winters thats just a habit.. another 10$ a year maybe

used to have a bucket of goods to sell but dont really pick up at airport anymore unless scheduled most rematches not even worth it


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Are their 'newsletter staff' this ridiculously naive (or drunk on the Kool-Aid) or is there some Level 2 Machiavellian Shenanigans going on with their post. Each one highlights something that experienced drivers know they shouldn't do - Give out Chilled Water, Take Pax way off course (without pay) in the name of going above and beyond helping them, cutting their lawn after dropping them off, etc. etc.)
> 
> Today's Lesson: DRIVE AN EXPENSIVE, FUEL _INEFFICIENT_ CAR
> 
> View attachment 329568


I would be more than embarassed if my photo showed up espousing this garbage. Maybe they should start doing this for paxoles.....profile the trash that we cart around for less than bus fare.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> I would be more than embarassed if my photo showed up espousing this garbage.


Agreed.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Funny you mention that. I have used one of the Toronto Are BMW dealerships (Leslie/Eglington) to plug in my car (NOT A BMW, A Chevy VOLT) for free charging. I sit in the maintanence lounge and enjoy free coffee and cookies while I get work done on my laptop for a couple hours. Full free charge on BMW. Staff were totally cool with it, as the Charger isn't used much.
> And the coffee was pretty good. :smiles:
> 
> OK. This thread has legs. I will continue with some legacy posts, and the moral of the 'story'.
> ...


 Cold water is bad for the healthy - every Chinese person, ever.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Today's Lesson:* LYFT IS HERE TO AUGMENT TRANSIT

Here is the latest, perhaps most subtle, LYFT propaganda, psychological manipulation. First there is the 'babysit your pax element.' but I guess that is OK depending on the circumstances. But the deeper, more subtle message is that LYFT is 'angelic' in terms of integrating with public transit. We all know that LYFT erodes public transit as cheap PAX use LYFT promos to avoid catching the bus.

In the face of this, LYFT will keep pushing the messaging (however subtle) that they are HELPING public transit, via "the community."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Are their 'newsletter staff' this ridiculously naive (or drunk on the Kool-Aid) or is there some Level 2 Machiavellian Shenanigans going on with their post. Each one highlights something that experienced drivers know they shouldn't do - Give out Chilled Water, Take Pax way off course (without pay) in the name of going above and beyond helping them, cutting their lawn after dropping them off, etc. etc.)
> 
> Today's Lesson: DRIVE AN EXPENSIVE, FUEL _INEFFICIENT_ CAR
> 
> View attachment 329568


Antonio
ANTonio
ANT OF THE WEEK

SACRIFICING HIS B.M.W.

FOR THE " COMMUNITY" !

GET BACT TO WORK ANTonio !



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Funny you mention that. I have used one of the Toronto Area BMW dealerships (Leslie/Eglington) to plug in my car (NOT A BMW, A Chevy VOLT) for free charging. I sit in the maintanence lounge and enjoy free coffee and cookies while I get work done on my laptop for a couple hours. Full free charge on BMW. Staff were totally cool with it, as the Charger isn't used much.
> And the coffee was pretty good. :smiles:
> 
> OK. This thread has legs. I will continue with some legacy posts, and the moral of the 'story'.
> ...


" JOEL" knows where all the strip clubs are that pay driver commission.
Joel is more than happy to " Guide" passengers for kick back.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> *March 19, 2019 LESSON OF THE DAY: * Do Everything FOR YOUR PAX, PARTICULARLY THE OLDSTERS. GOGOGRANDPARENTS!
> 
> View attachment 330027


Ahmad from Kalamazoo.
Well, what do you know !
UBER also had a " Featured Driver" from Kalamazoo .

Small world.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Curious if any of these drivers got hit with the new 30 cent a mile rates in their market and if any have since quit


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Curious if any of these drivers got hit with the new 30 cent a mile rates in their market and if any have since quit


No quitting will happen, if it happens new rental car drivers will pop up
Rental company business losing out to U/l.. so they make deals with u/l. RS companies have data they how to get new drivers .
Most drive, Nissan Sentra, Altima or Jetta , good mpg . .. they just need 400/500 per week Regardless of the hours.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Today's Lesson:* Always Check Your Pronouns.  _There are many 'Issues of Dignity' That Lyft Suffers from, but you, *dear driver*, should focus on this.
> 
> (ok, in all fairness, this is a relatively mirror amount of gaslighting/manipulation by the LYFT MOTHERCORP. Heck, it borders on COMMON SENNSE, which is rare in this gig.
> I am sure the Powers That Be will be on point with more egregious behavior modification next week.)_
> ...


Appropriate pronoun? That would be "Pax". It is gender neutral.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Today's LESSON: Always wait - *We pay you SQUAT for your time, and PAX do not seem to mind, but yes, Driver please WAIT and Be Available for any personal Issues as much as possible.*

(I'm sure Cynthia promised Caran she would tipped in the App for their roadside therapy session.)


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Today's Lesson:* LYFT IS HERE TO AUGMENT TRANSIT
> 
> Here is the latest, perhaps most subtle, LYFT propaganda, psychological manipulation. First there is the 'babysit your pax element.' but I guess that is OK depending on the circumstances. But the deeper, more subtle message is that LYFT is 'angelic' in terms of integrating with public transit. We all know that LYFT erodes public transit as cheap PAX use LYFT promos to avoid catching the bus.
> 
> ...


--------------------------
Why didn't Gregory wait with her ? 
Actually, the police officer is the guardian angel. I think it is amazing that a police officer happened to be in the area when they were needed.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Today's LESSON: Always wait - *We pay you SQUAT for your time, and PAX do not seem to mind, but yes, Driver please WAIT and Be Available for any personal Issues as much as possible.*
> 
> (I'm sure Cynthia promised Caran she would tipped in the App for their roadside therapy session.)
> 
> ...


-----------------------------
Lyft finds this interesting enough to acknowledge ??? Listening to women and men talk about their life, happens often in my car. From a woman crying because she was just told she has cancer, to a cheating husband, to financial problems to the woman who had multiple disasters in her normally calm workday. She gets in the car - I said hello, How are you today? and she answers with tears. Wow !!! That bad, huh ? After she told me everything, I was sad, too. When I got her home, I told her, " Walk into that house and hug and kiss everyone you can find. You will be smiling when you are finished !! "


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Today's Lesson:* LYFT IS HERE TO AUGMENT TRANSIT
> 
> Here is the latest, perhaps most subtle, LYFT propaganda, psychological manipulation. First there is the 'babysit your pax element.' but I guess that is OK depending on the circumstances. But the deeper, more subtle message is that LYFT is 'angelic' in terms of integrating with public transit. We all know that LYFT erodes public transit as cheap PAX use LYFT promos to avoid catching the bus.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's too late in the day or what, but I don't really get the thing here what Gregory Ant did... He arranged a cop to wait *with* the pax for him to drop her off? So... The cop was in his antmobile waiting with the pax for Gregory to drop her off? Ummm... ?‍♂

Somebody please translate this to me... :confusion:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Maybe it's too late in the day or what, but I don't really get the thing here what Gregory Ant did... He arranged a cop to wait *with* the pax for him to drop her off? So... The cop was in his antmobile waiting with the pax for Gregory to drop her off? Ummm... ?‍♂
> 
> Somebody please translate this to me... :confusion:


--------------------------------
The way that I read it, Gregory's drop off for the pax was the bus stop and he got a cop to wait with her.
My question, where did he find the cop ? He was not in L.A. There is not a cop around, EVER, when you need one. I suppose if he did not see the police, he would have waited. Who knows.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Gee, after reading all of these wonderful stories, I kind feel bad that I ditched a woman and young child at the store (after waiting 11 minutes for them to come out, and this was the SECOND stop), and then turned in her car seat as a lost item.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Gee, after reading all of these wonderful stories, I kind feel bad that I ditched a woman and young child at the store (after waiting 11 minutes for them to come out, and this was the SECOND stop), and then turned in her car seat as a lost item.


------------------------
First rule, do not allow them to leave anything in the car to hold you at that spot but I guess you know that now.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

BMW? Did someone say BMW?

BMW = Bring My Wallet.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey Antonio, come down here and give the "low-income" south Florida crowd rides to their drug deals, they dream of doing that from a Beemah. You know homie.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> First rule, do not allow them to leave anything in the car to hold you at that spot but I guess you know that now.


If they don't leave something behind, I can't put in for the lost item fee later. I made an extra $15 on that trip when the last leg of the trip to take her home was less than a mile. $15 vs about $.50. Yeah, I'll let her leave the car seat while I wait.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> If they don't leave something behind, I can't put in for the lost item fee later. I made an extra $15 on that trip when the last leg of the trip to take her home was less than a mile. $15 vs about $.50. Yeah, I'll let her leave the car seat while I wait.


----------------------------
I hope you are kidding. Not only do you have to deal with the car seat for each and every ride after that, you have to take it to the support center and turn it in and in my area that is over an hour trip in the middle of Los Angeles. So that is one hour driving(minimum) to get to the support center and my time turning it in, at least 1/2 hour and the break in my day. My time is more valuable then that for $15. Not to mention, it is not a lost item, meaning you are falsifying a report. Just because YOU see an opportunity to make an extra $15, you seem to think that it is o.k. A simple " Please take the car seat. If you are not back in 5 minutes, I will have to cancel but you can call another car when you are ready to leave. Two stop rides are not meant for shopping trips. They are for short pickup stops of under 5 minutes. " Another issue is you have the child safety seat. That childs life is in danger now when it is in a car because you have the seat. You have inconvenienced the parent by requiring them to pickup their item at a support center. Maybe they do not have a way to get to the location where the car seat is located. All because they do not fully understand what the two stop is meant for. Part of your job is to explain what all these "extra" benefits are that U/L have available. 
Sorry, but "your way" is not my way.



Atom guy said:


> Gee, after reading all of these wonderful stories, I kind feel bad that I ditched a woman and young child at the store (after waiting 11 minutes for them to come out, and this was the SECOND stop), and then turned in her car seat as a lost item.


---------------------
Also, why are you waiting for a pax at the second stop ? Now your trip has become a three+ stop. Support should have noticed that you were doing a 3 stop when you took the car seat in to collect your $15 blood money.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> I hope you are kidding. Not only do you have to deal with the car seat for each and every ride after that, you have to take it to the support center and turn it in and in my area that is over an hour trip in the middle of Los Angeles. So that is one hour driving(minimum) to get to the support center and my time turning it in, at least 1/2 hour and the break in my day. My time is more valuable then that for $15. Not to mention, it is not a lost item, meaning you are falsifying a report. Just because YOU see an opportunity to make an extra $15, you seem to think that it is o.k. A simple " Please take the car seat. If you are not back in 5 minutes, I will have to cancel but you can call another car when you are ready to leave. Two stop rides are not meant for shopping trips. They are for short pickup stops of under 5 minutes. " Another issue is you have the child safety seat. That childs life is in danger now when it is in a car because you have the seat. You have inconvenienced the parent by requiring them to pickup their item at a support center. Maybe they do not have a way to get to the location where the car seat is located. All because they do not fully understand what the two stop is meant for. Part of your job is to explain what all these "extra" benefits are that U/L have available.
> Sorry, but "your way" is not my way.
> 
> ...


First of all, it was never my intention from the start to run off with her car seat. But after waiting 11 minutes at the second stop, I wasn't waiting anymore. Not in the middle of the morning rush. Second, In my area we have no GLH. I arranged with the passenger to return her car seat to her apartment, and I handed it to her directly - AFTER my day of driving was done. I tried to bring it back earlier at a time we agreed on, but she wasn't there.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hehe, I can see it now. The next Uber driver tries to school her for not having a carseat. Her reply, "The last Uber driver stole it."


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Hehe, I can see it now. The next Uber driver tries to school her for not having a carseat. Her reply, "The last Uber driver stole it." :smiles:


? I didn't realize it when I picked her up, but she never buckled it in, it was just for show. So she really didn't care about her kid's safety in the first place.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> First of all, it was never my intention from the start to run off with her car seat. But after waiting 11 minutes at the second stop, I wasn't waiting anymore. Not in the middle of the morning rush. Second, In my area we have no GLH. I arranged with the passenger to return her car seat to her apartment, and I handed it to her directly - AFTER my day of driving was done. I tried to bring it back earlier at a time we agreed on, but she wasn't there.


-------------------
How did you collect the $15 from Uber ? So you had to make two attempts to return the car seat. 
As I said - if you do not allow them to leave items in the car, all these problems do not happen. It is a matter of training the pax on what to expect. The two stop is a gimmick thought up by U/L. It is not for the drivers benefit and the public actually thinks that they can use it to be driven around while they do they errands.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------
> How did you collect the $15 from Uber ? So you had to make two attempts to return the car seat.
> As I said - if you do not allow them to leave items in the car, all these problems do not happen. It is a matter of training the pax on what to expect. The two stop is a gimmick thought up by U/L. It is not for the drivers benefit and the public actually thinks that they can use it to be driven around while they do they errands.


You report lost items right on the app. Go to "Help," then "Trip issues and adjustments," then "I found an item." Take a photo of the item and fill out the info. You don't have to bring the item anywhere. Then, after you return the item, you go back into the same section and select "I returned an item." Simple


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Curious if any of these drivers got hit with the new 30 cent a mile rates in their market and if any have since quit


"Ahmed, we _wish _we could give you a sixth star... instead we're cutting your per mile rate to $0.30. You're welcome!!!" What a truly out-of-touch, despicable company.

The way driver churn is, these profile photos may as well be on the back of milk cartons. They gone!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone prove these are actual real drivers to begin with? They look like models pulled from Google Images to me


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I have almost no words for this one.
LYFT NAKEDLY PUSHING FOR WHITE GLOVE SERVICE ON REGULAR RIDES. Paris Tu est Fou!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

No one posted the 21k ride lady from Atlanta...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Z129 said:


> I hope they have to ask your permission before featuring you in that fashion.


If my photo ever shows up with a story like that...it's all a lie.

I'll sue to prove I treat pax like the cheap ass scum they are.



KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Why didn't Gregory wait with her ?
> Actually, the police officer is the guardian angel. I think it is amazing that a police officer happened to be in the area when they were needed.


I assumed he drove in a 20 mile circle looking for the officer. For her safety, NOT the extra miles (of course).


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If my photo ever shows up with a story like that...it's all a lie.
> 
> I'll sue to prove I treat pax like the cheap ass scum they are.
> 
> ...


---------------------
The most logical thing would be for him to log off and sit with her until the bus arrived.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm coming back to this thread, because LYFT's recent BLAST-EMAIL is egregious in its naked manipulation.

Take Anthony of Denver, for instance, and his not so subtle ploy to do REALY LONG PICK-UPS ('but I'm still going to get them because..."). Pretty Gross. Lyft Shouldn't be sending drivers 15+ minute ride request without some significant bonus, WHETHER OR NOT the user Cancels. GROSS:









And then take Salim, who entices you to buy extra masks so you can give them. Because LYFT isn't handing out any any more!









And finally, there is Amin, photographed against the 'usual' LYFT hedge background (see promotional videos and other such over the years, LYFT likes this green hedge) who wants to lay on the heavy FOMO to get you back on the road. Presumably to do all those long PICK-UP request at high risk and low profit.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

25 min pickups are FUN!


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Jo3030 said:


> 25 min pickups are FUN!


Driving 25m to a pickup that's going to the train station used to bother me but as long as I drive my regular hours the algo smooths my earnings per hour out just like a real 'in the flesh' dispatcher would (whenever possible). Driving 25 min to get to a pickup is ok knowing that you will most likely be compensated for it. My $/hr has actually increased since the covid scare just enough to cover the extra mileage. What I don't particularly care for is that even though you are sort of being paid to get there, you are still on the hook. You are not stopped and you can't fix your phone, wash your windows or get a cup of coffee etc. You are nonstop working from the time you accept the order until you finish.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CheepShot said:


> Driving 25m to a pickup that's going to the train station used to bother me but as long as I drive my regular hours the algo smooths my earnings per hour out just like a real 'in the flesh' dispatcher would (whenever possible). Driving 25 min to get to a pickup is ok knowing that you will most likely be compensated for it. My $/hr has actually increased since the covid scare just enough to cover the extra mileage. What I don't particularly care for is that even though you are sort of being paid to get there, you are still on the hook. You are not stopped and you can't fix your phone, wash your windows or get a cup of coffee etc. You are nonstop working from the time you accept the order until you finish.


What are you even talking about? I'm having trouble understanding your point. oh wait. Is it "I'm happy making $10 an hour? ".


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What are you even talking about? I'm having trouble understanding your point. oh wait. Is it "I'm happy making $10 an hour? ".


I'm trying to say that it's all averaged out. The other point is that if you are getting runs that are 20-30m away you are driving and can't do anything else but drive.

What you make per hour is constantly being calculated and mostly controlled by the AI, the only data it's missing is cash tips and repair costs. You will have good days and bad but it averages out over the course of a week. My guess is the most effective way to increase your earnings would be to figure out how to increase your tips, preferably cash. If you are making $10/hr around chicago, you are doing something wrong, maybe try driving at night for a while.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lyft is sick... uber sucks but lyft tactics are plain dirty and sick. I recently cashed all my points with them... I see myself getting deactivate soon with them.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

While LYFT has pages and pages of legal to Protect them from liability, they happily subtly-encourage drivers to throw caution to the wind. What is the worst that can happen during late night driving when you stop and get involved...NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

My opinion is It's usually good to stop. The election infection is affecting a lot of people. I stopped for some one walking on the on-ramp to the expressway, he was about to jump in front of a truck. He was recently homeless due to the scam-demic. I don't know where he is today but he didn't do it then, because I stopped. There was some one else I passed at 2am standing on top of a bridge in the rain, overlooking a train track with his hands on his head turning back and forth. I was on my way to an order and didn't put the pieces together until I was a mile or two away, I was doing 50 or so. There was a car heading towards him so I kept going.

In my lifetime, I've stopped countless times for people, never a problem. My son at 18 saved a guy that had a heart attack and crashed in to a building. He pulled him out of the car and gave him cpr for 12 minutes with an ER nurse that stopped. The city thru a party for him and gave him a plaque.

You do have to be careful for your own well being especially near population dense areas but out in the suburbs the odds of something happening to you are very small.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

zeroperminute said:


> as a previous Vegas resident i would say thats a market where an ice water will be least $1-20+ profit
> 
> that city knows how to tip of course outside the strip your probably getting homeless running cases of water from the vons using $4 gross uber mules but still i would say keep a case of water on ya out there theyll make more than the minimum fare freeze em the night before lol
> 
> ...


whoa, most of the time I don't even pay attention to who's in my car



Kurt Halfyard said:


> While LYFT has pages and pages of legal to Protect them from liability, they happily subtly-encourage drivers to throw caution to the wind. What is the worst that can happen during late night driving when you stop and get involved...NO MATTER WHAT.
> 
> View attachment 497855


I once tried to help get a lady her groceries out of my trunk to the lawn, mostly to stretch my legs. She reported me to Lyft for making her hurry.



CheepShot said:


> My opinion is It's usually good to stop. The election infection is affecting a lot of people. I stopped for some one walking on the on-ramp to the expressway, he was about to jump in front of a truck. He was recently homeless due to the scam-demic. I don't know where he is today but he didn't do it then, because I stopped. There was some one else I passed at 2am standing on top of a bridge in the rain, overlooking a train track with his hands on his head turning back and forth. I was on my way to an order and didn't put the pieces together until I was a mile or two away, I was doing 50 or so. There was a car heading towards him so I kept going.
> 
> In my lifetime, I've stopped countless times for people, never a problem. My son at 18 saved a guy that had a heart attack and crashed in to a building. He pulled him out of the car and gave him cpr for 12 minutes with an ER nurse that stopped. The city thru a party for him and gave him a plaque.
> 
> You do have to be careful for your own well being especially near population dense areas but out in the suburbs the odds of something happening to you are very small.


 Last winter in sub zero temperatures I told a lady walking down the street from gas station where she bought hot coffee to get in my car immediately, she wore only a light jacket, and she stumbled on her feet, shaking uncontrollably. I couldn't just let her trip and freeze to death on her way somewhere. She would if I didn't make the decision to stop in a split second. There was no one coming and it was dark. She literally couldn't believe someone did that for her.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Lol, I remember a cold morning (-25F) and I stopped for a woman walking down the street and she jumped in and shook off the cold. She was so cold she could barely move her jaw and I had to ask her to repeat herself. She offered me a bj for $5, lol. I said no and she went on to say she couldn't go any lower hahaha. I said hey thanks but no, my wife wouldn't understand hahaha. Feel free to warm for a minute or two, I have a pickup in a few minutes down the street. She didn't hit on me anymore and appreciated letting her warm up for a bit. I have so many stories...


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Are their 'newsletter staff' this ridiculously naive (or drunk on the Kool-Aid) or is there some Level 2 Machiavellian Shenanigans going on with their post. Each one highlights something that experienced drivers know they shouldn't do - Give out Chilled Water, Take Pax way off course (without pay) in the name of going above and beyond helping them, cutting their lawn after dropping them off, etc. etc.)
> 
> Today's Lesson: DRIVE AN EXPENSIVE, FUEL _INEFFICIENT_ CAR
> 
> View attachment 329568


This is all nice. But how do platitudes and compliments pay bills? This is the exact sh*t that has prompted the need for an AB-5 bill when these gigantic corporation just exploit drivers.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

One thing to mention is that Lyft's and Uber's insurance ends when you "End the trip" so, don't end the trip until the rider is out of the car.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This is all nice. But how do platitudes and compliments pay bills? This is the exact sh*t that has prompted the need for an AB-5 bill when these gigantic corporation just exploit drivers.


It's easier to exploit us if we become an employees. If you want to be an employee, drive a bus. I'd rather have the freedom of being an Independent Contractor with the ability to say no. The average limo driver is getting 40-45% of the fair as an IC as an employee he is getting 12-13% an 8.5hr day with two breaks and a lunch. Making far less per hour overall and far, far less per day. To each their own and please don't force anything down my throat. As an IC I can drive whenever I want, jump in the car and make money, I can work longer if I didn't make what I wanted (within the now 12hr period or w/e).


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

CheepShot said:


> One thing to mention is that Lyft's and Uber's insurance ends when you "End the trip" so, don't end the trip until the rider is out of the car.
> 
> 
> It's easier to exploit us if we become an employees. If you want to be an employee, drive a bus. I'd rather have the freedom of being an Independent Contractor with the ability to say no. The average limo driver is getting 40-45% of the fair as an IC as an employee he is getting 12-13% an 8.5hr day with two breaks and a lunch. Making far less per hour overall and far, far less per day. To each their own and please don't force anything down my throat. As an IC I can drive whenever I want, jump in the car and make money, I can work longer if I didn't make what I wanted (within the now 12hr period or w/e).


However, the allowing of the drivers to set their own rates is a real game changer. This definitely, signals that someone is a true IC when they can set their own rates. This definitely will allow some to earn more as an IC than an employee. The sad reality the Surge multiplier setting/option would *NEVER *have been offered to the driver without the AB-5 bill. So, this is an example of a good unintended consequence that resulted.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> However, the allowing of the drivers to set their own rates is a real game changer. This definitely, signals that someone is a true IC when they can set their own rates. This definitely will allow some to earn more as an IC than an employee. The sad reality the Surge multiplier setting/option would *NEVER *have been offered to the driver without the AB-5 bill. So, this is an example of a good unintended consequence that resulted.


Meanwhile, LYFT is only allowing DRIVERS to 'lower their rates' not raise them, with their new PRIORITY MODE feature. GARBAGE.


----------



## taxicab technology (Aug 20, 2020)

everyone at uber lyft belongs in a prison cell


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Are their 'newsletter staff' this ridiculously naive (or drunk on the Kool-Aid) or is there some Level 2 Machiavellian Shenanigans going on with their post. Each one highlights something that experienced drivers know they shouldn't do - Give out Chilled Water, Take Pax way off course (without pay) in the name of going above and beyond helping them, cutting their lawn after dropping them off, etc. etc.)
> 
> Today's Lesson: DRIVE AN EXPENSIVE, FUEL _INEFFICIENT_ CAR
> 
> View attachment 329568


*Lyft *is a "Value Added Service". They are all about getting you to give more, better car, better attitude, free stuff. etc.. If there are two drivers in the same area, the one with the better, newer, more luxurious vehicle will get a majority of rides in that area. The AI is tasked to do that.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

TGK said:


> ....the one with the better, newer, more luxurious vehicle will get a majority of rides in that area. The AI is tasked to do that.


Where is my luxurious fare to go with providing upscale service? Lyft cannot talk from both sides of their mouth.


----------

